# gmirror cannot boot with second disk (Raid 1)



## klabacita (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi people.

  Finally I update my small server with FreeBSD 7.0-px, install all my ports I need, customize the kernel, my system is running again.

  Them I decide to setup my raid-1 with gmirror, follow the instructions and everything is up and running.

  I start testing the Raid fail over, remove my second disk, start the server and the system boots no issue.

   Plug in the second disk, remove the first disk...x( my system won't boot.

   I check my BIOS, enable the second disk to boot, both disk are in different channels, restart and x( won't boot.

   This is the first time I'm in this situation, I have been googling but nothing, maillist but no light.

   I'm thinking that maybe the sync process didn't copy the MBR or something like that.

   Someone knows how to troubleshot this and fixit?

   Right now the system is working with both disk.

This is my current system:
server01# gmirror list
Geom name: gm0
State: COMPLETE
Components: 2
Balance: round-robin
Slice: 4096
Flags: NONE
GenID: 0
SyncID: 2
ID: 373228040
Providers:
1. Name: mirror/gm0
   Mediasize: 300069051904 (279G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r7w7e8
Consumers:
1. Name: ad0
   Mediasize: 300069052416 (279G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: DIRTY
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 2
   ID: 1416835791
2. Name: ad2
   Mediasize: 320072933376 (298G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r1w1e1
   State: ACTIVE
   Priority: 0
   Flags: DIRTY
   GenID: 0
   SyncID: 2
   ID: 3670179748


----------



## trasz@ (Dec 12, 2008)

What it says when it fails to boot?  I mean, what are the last couple of lines kernel outputs?


----------



## klabacita (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi trasz@.

  I have fix the issue, the problem is not FreeBSD, is my BIOS.
  For some reason I change 1 option:

  Super boot.

  googling around, this feature just accelerate the boot process next boot.

  But as soon as I enable this feature my second channel boot.

  I test both channels, channel 1 them channel 2 and now I can boot from any disk.

  How wear my motherboard is :r

  Thanks trasz@.


----------

